

Why Facebook ads are useless to me - mathrawka
http://blog.thejon.org/post/56435806501/how-facebook-can-improve-mobile-ads

======
ada1981
Could you set the url to yourdomain.com/fbapp.php and have fbapp.php simply
set the header to the URL with tracking parameters embeded?

